# My setup



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino Contempo dual fuel 2 group with C6 grinder all wrapped up in a Piaggio Ape!

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Mobile-Espresso-Bar.html


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I do like your vehicle! did you convert it yourself?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I love your set-up! I would love that! Those grinders are great aren't they. Near Mazzer quality I reckin. They grind bloody quick too. For the price they are really solid.

How efficient is the machine running on gas? Hum many hours do you get out of a £??? gas bottle. Also, how do you run the grinder? with an Inverter or a Geni? How do you get on storing milk etc?

Lee


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Very cool set up. Not sure how the Mrs. would feel about that parked in the kitchen though.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The gas is pretty efficient - change the bottle about every 4 weeks (£26) running it for around 5 hours a day, 5 days a week. The grinder and pump are run off a leisure battery and inverter (charge battery overnight). Yes, the grinder is really quick too!! The van was converted by coffee latino in Newcastle but I sign wrote it myself. I get milk fresh daily from the supermarket on my way to work! Just need to get the website side of things firing on all cylinders now so that I can start earning a reasonable income from it all (my own fault starting my own business during a recession!! lol) Never mind! Getting there slowly!!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wish you all the very best, hope it really takes off!

Mike


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

That looks great! I'm actually buying my first mobile unit soon, and have a few questions if that's okay?

Someone else on here said that the catch up rate on the machine when running on gas wasn't great - how do you find it copes with a steady stream of espresso + steam demand?

Do you have a chiller for soft drinks/milk?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I find that the machine copes fine with a steady stream of espresso & steam demand. I don't have a chiller - I use semi-skimmed uht milk and find it works very well - certainly haven't had any complaints!! I use an inverter and battery for the pump and grinder, but usually work from around 7.30 am til around 12.30. Not sure that the battery would last too far into the afternoon but I find it a lot easier than carting a gennie around with me!! What sort of unit are you getting? If you need fresh beans take a look at my website......http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk


----------

